# 4 Weeks Progress



## Ceejay (May 9, 2009)

OK so i've made OK progress

Just Over 3 weeks ago:








And Now, Just over 3 Weeks in:










I'm looking to build my chest and lats furthermore, and continue to cut my stomach.

I'm 18, And went from 13:8 to 13 stone exactly.

A typical workout of mine is.

45 Mins light intensity Cardio. (crosser or treadmill)

Chest.

Press Ups 4x15

Bench Press 12 - 10 - 8 (increasing load)

Cable Flys until failure after each bench press.

Smith machine close grips for Triceps + Chest

Lats + Back

Seated Row

Lat Pull down

Pull Ups

To finish my weights i always do a spartan set with my legs.

Clean and Jerks, Squats with 20kg weight and Calf Raises. x 3

O and typical day of eating.

Breakfast

Organic peanut butter on toast/ Porridge

Snack

Protein shake

Lunch

Brown Pasta and Tuna/ Brown Rice and sweetcorn tuna.

Snack

Protein shake

Dinner

Salmon salad

Look forward to your criticism and wisdom


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Firstly I would start with your legs and then work into the upper body, I see that you do an all body routine which is ok for now, but if you are going to do cardio do it at the end of your training.

looking at your average days nutrition there is no fruit or veg,or very little. if you can afford it, you could do with more protein,chicken,( eggs) and last thing at night, first thing in the morning, and after training get your protein shakes in you.

last thing at night you need a slow burning casein protien and in the morning and straight after training you need a quick whey, but if you get a good cheap bog standard blend like nutrisport 90+

( discount supplements)

that would cover all the bases for now. Another snack you could have last thing is cottage cheese with Rivita?

hope this helped a little


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

You've got a really good base their man, it'll really start to show when you begin cutting more. Also, everyone on here will probably tell you to eat more and eat more often.

Also, why are you only doing light intensity cardio? I was always told that high intensity boosted your metabolism a lot more and for a longer duration, and it was best to mix it up between that and light.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

when you do low intensity cardio you only burn bf as opposed to hi intensity bf and hindering muscle size(havent said that very well lol)

o0nly downside is that low intensity cardio doesnt do as much for fitness.


----------



## Ceejay (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys, really helpful and much appreciated!!

Cool, Sorry i should explain more.

I do that workout about three times a week.

The other 3 days of the week (Saturday is rest day)

I cycle to the gym instead of drive and i do a spin class.

Mon Tues Weds

Its 45 mins high intensity. SO there is my High Intenisty (Fitness increasing activity)

Then i do thursday friday sunday with the weights and low intensity. Giving my mucles on begining of week time to recover from weights.

So i need, More fruit and Veg, Cottage Cheese and Ryvita at night.

And A mixture of high intensity and low intensity cardio AFTER my weights.

Thanks for clearin things up guys, anything else i can be doin to really get my defenition on the run??

I already do Drop sets and Supersets.

For instance i do 7's for biceps and Drop sets for lat pull down and Military Press.

Cj


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

tbh matey i`d forget the fancy stuff and stick to the basics and try and add a lil bit of iron each week.

add in squats and deads too.


----------



## Ceejay (May 9, 2009)

Nob on

Deads aswell as clean and jerks??

are deads just the first phase?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think you might be better dropping clean and jerks tbh

if youre forms not spot on you`ll knob your back up :becky:


----------



## Ceejay (May 9, 2009)

Areet.

I had a PT for 10 hours this last month and i've used him 3 times a week.

Think my forms ok, he guided me and i dont get any twinges  lol

He said clean and jerks would be the only exercise he did if all he had was an olmypic bar.

Cus it does plenty of muscle groups etc.

But cool i'll try dead lifts for a while, no harm there


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah its a good exercise but it dont train legs in quite the same way.

i dont actually know anyone on here who does them tbh,but thats no reason not to do em.

good to see youre open minded dude..with abit of luck my suggestions will be back up by others...(squats and deads btw)


----------



## coolTechno (Jun 8, 2009)

great work.. keep it up

btw just check whether the excercise hits left and right equally. (may be because u r holding camera i can see one side of the shoulder is grown better than the other)


----------



## Ceejay (May 9, 2009)

LOL

My left trap has always been bigger.

I used to swim competetively when i was younger, and my left arm was always the strongest, i dont know why haha.

But i'm trying to train it the same in hope they will eventually equal out :becky:


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

just for Cal after joining this forum and reading many a post by cal and adding squats and deads my uperbody has pushed past a flat spot..

i would have just tried to carry on working upperbody and getting now where.

good solid advice as alway Cal


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ye if ya gonna do foundations squats and dead lifts are what you want, squating is known for adding muscle to all the body, biceps included. I myself only do rumanian (stiff legged) dead lifts for my hamstrings, but maybe in winter I might just put myself through the pleasure lol.


----------



## Ceejay (May 9, 2009)

Ok so i did my squates and Deadlifts Yesterday.

Man i can feel it!

I added in some alternate lunges with a slightly lesser weight than i squatted with.

I looked like a bit of a punk but my quads are really comin on from all this cycling, i guess with deadlifts and squats my power will increase.

Thanks for all the comments guys, really appreciate your help.


----------

